# PHASE2 R.I.P.



## troublefunk (Dec 13, 2019)

Just wanted to let anyone with even a passing interest that the writing legend Phase2 passed away yesterday.
I feel its important that the much overlooked pioneers get their due respects.
https://www.okayplayer.com/news/phase-2-pioneer-graffiti-artist-dead.html


----------

